# Dikhololo is a Points Resort



## jancpa (Dec 7, 2007)

I was converting one of my other South African weeks in the spacebank to Points For Deposit when the VC mentioned to me that Dikhololo had become a Points Resort.  This means that Dikhololo weeks can no longer be converted 
through PFD but must changed through the resort.

For me, this WAS an easy way to use a poorly trading Dikhololo week.  I wonder what their costs for conversion would be.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 7, 2007)

I think this is a mistake.  We've heard this before, and it has always been incorrect.  I'd check again if I were you.

Fern


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 7, 2007)

*Sometimes The R.C.I. Folks Know Less Than The T.U.G.-B.B.S. Folks.  (Who'd A-Thunk?)*




Fern Modena said:


> I think this is a mistake.  We've heard this before, and it has always been incorrect.  I'd check again if I were you.


RCI told us the same thing about Lowveld Lodge 1 time & it took a few call-backs on our part to get it all straighted out & squared away.  

Click here for an explanation. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tim (Dec 8, 2007)

I own at Dik and about a month ago did a PFD with my DIK week.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi tim,

Were you already a points member with RCI?

Kathleen


----------



## tim (Jan 5, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> Hi tim,
> 
> Were you already a points member with RCI?
> 
> Kathleen





Yes, I own a separate points resort and have a separate RCI Points account.  I deposited my 2008 DIK week into my RCI Weeks account as I thought I would use it for an exchange.  I ultimately changed my mind and did a PFD which got me around 39500 RCI points.  Tim


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks tim.                                                                                                        Sorry for no caps on the "t's". We are traveling and the capital "t" doesn't work on this keyboard.
                                                                                                                                                                                                     Kathleen


----------

